

Mixpanel/WePay Tech Talk: PHP Inventor Rasmus Lerdorf (Live Video) - suhail
http://vimeo.com/12416792

======
billclerico
here's the description of the talk:

Join mixpanel, WePay, and Hacker Dojo as Rasmus Lerdorf takes a close look at
Wordpress and Facebook's HipHop PHP compiler as examples in teaching a
systematic approach to benchmarking, profiling, and optimizing web
applications.

While his examples are PHP-specific, many of the tools like Callgrind, strace,
vmstat, and others are applicable to any UNIX-based web app.

------
suhail
also, here are the slides: <http://talks.php.net/show/dojo/>

